# Healthcare in AD, UAE



## charliedalby (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi,

Please can somebody help me with regards to healthcare in the UAE.

I have recently accepted a job offer, starting in a couple of weeks based in Abu Dhabi. I know that with my job, I get the obligatory Health Insurance/Health card, but what does this entitle me to?

I have Crohn's Disease and so need regular prescriptions and blood tests. I have tried to obtain private health insurance but cannot find anything that will include my Crohns, or it is not accepted in Abu Dhabi.

I do not take anything Codeine based, but I do take Tramadol which is on the prohibited list. My GP has signed my prescription...but do I need to do anything else with it?

Please can someone explain the Daman/Thiqa to me and am I eligible for it?

Thank you! Charlie x


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Charlie,

Daman used to cover pre-existing conditions but only if the policy was a group policy with your Employer did this apply to all Employees.

I am not sure if that is still the case but here is the website link for you to have a look at:

Daman Home

Good luck!


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

With Daman it depends what exactly your employer has signed up to. There are many different types of coverage available. For example, my Daman covers dentistry and podiatry but nobody else I know who has a Daman card gets this.
Thiqa is for UAE nationals only so far as I am aware.


----------



## charliedalby (Nov 1, 2012)

thank you for your help...hopefully my employer will sort it out soon. They've just had a big recruitment drive, which I know changes things. we shall see.

Charlie


----------

